# sauger and walleye eggs



## saugerdad (Nov 5, 2010)

does anybody know what kind of effect that the high water this time of year has on the sauger and walleye's eggs.when do they lay them i know it should be close to this time of year.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Generally speaking I think that the eggs need to stay uncovered, that is to say that silt and sediment that might settle on top of the eggs are not a good thing. I think that stable conditions with a good flow of clean water and oxygen. The problem with flooded conditions is that there would be a lot of sediment in the water and it would recede leaving the eggs exposed.
uh....I think

As far as if they would lay them I think they would give it a whirl if they could unless conditions are too bad. If they don't I thnk they would just reabsorb the eggs.

http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1019&context=nebgamewhitepap
http://www.walleyecentral.com/articles/?a=5
http://www.in-fisherman.com/content/walleye-habits-and-haunts-reservoirs


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The moving water is a good thing for the eggs. It keeps them oxygenated. the bad part and this happened at Berlin a few years ago, the eggs got deposited and were maybe 2' under water and the water was high, they dropped the water about 4' and left all the eggs exposed to the elements and worse.....the birds! Not too many survived!


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

fish will lay eggs when the temp is right...that's the main factor


----------

